

Why Do So Many Geeks Hate Internet Explorer?  - mattjohnson
http://weblerr.com/#http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32372/htg-explains-why-do-so-many-geeks-hate-internet-explorer/

======
danielrhodes
Microsoft bit the hand that fed them. Most developers I know have found the
inconsistencies in IE a huge thorn in their side, and eventually this led to
the advancement of better options. That, and it's ludicrous to think that
something as open as the web would forever be dominated by one player, no
matter how powerful that player is/was.

------
lukeschlather
There's something beautiful about this article requiring Javascript.

------
konad
* Inability to debug Javascript without Visual Studio

* Terrible error messages

* Firefox

